# How do you feel about Jennifer Lawrence



## Barette

Personally I would like to both be and be on her.

Edit: Just to clarify, SWF stands for Single White Female. And if you've never seen the movie, well then I guess you'll just never know what that means. I personally, am verging on SWF'ing her.

Edit# 2: Why does this have my other post within it? That's trippy. 

Edit #3: Or not? I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Double Indemnity

She's beautiful. I saw her in Silver Linings Playbook last night.


----------



## Barette

That gif also represents my mixed emotions about her.

Have I reached the ultimate creepiness level of obsession with her? Because I think saying that helped me finally hit that point.


----------



## Cam1

She's my favorite actress. Just watched Silver Linings Playbook the other day - another great movie and performance by her.


----------



## Barette

I just saw Silver Linings Playbook for the second time a few nights ago (after not seeing it for like 3 months, and only to show my mom, I'm not so totally obsessed), and it really is great. She did a great job. Though I was so impressed by Bradley Cooper, he really is a great actor. But my SWF is for Jennifer Lawrence.










God she's so funny. And beautiful. And bangin' bod. And talented. Like, why make her so perfect, god? Why not me instead? WHY GOD?


----------



## SilentLyric

I never got to see this movie. At first I thought this movie aired months ago, but then I recently saw it in the movie times. :| I was excited but remembered I had no one to go with. I really wanted to see Bradley Cooper. Handsome man.


----------



## ShadyGFX

I'd be on her for sure.


----------



## Barette

@SilentLuke, You ought to see it. I've gone to the movies alone, no one cares. It's such a fantastic film.


----------



## Nitrogen

She's adorbs.


----------



## Barette

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I want to feel her insides. I don't care if that sounds creepy.


----------



## nullptr

ShadyGFX said:


> I'd be on her for sure.


:yes


----------



## KelsKels

She is really really pretty.. beautiful even. I rather hate the hunger games though.. but shes so hot that I forgive her for being the lead role.


----------



## meganmila

When I first saw her ( When she was nominated for the Winters bone) I thought "Damn, who's that hot girl?" I also read an article about her in The Rolling Stone and she seemed pretty cool. She's only a few months younger then me. Awesome.

I do agree that Bradley Cooper was the better actor out of all of them.


----------



## MindOverMood

If only it slit a couple inches higher..


----------



## Barette

MindOverMood said:


> If only it slit a couple inches higher..


SO CLOSE










Edit: Damn, just realized that's not JL in my gif, I don't think at least.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

she's hot, I haven't seen any of her movies though.


----------



## T-Bone

never heard of her.


----------



## Hello22

WHO?????


----------



## AussiePea

Hello22 said:


> WHO?????


Jennifer (do what you will with me) Lawrence.

LEIK, DURRRR


----------



## Barette

SomebodyWakeME said:


> never heard of her.





Hello22 said:


> WHO?????


----------



## T-Bone

^ she doesnt look like anyone special to me. so i guess i don't have an opinion?
shes average in attractiveness, if that's what im supposed to be judging.


----------



## Barette

You just don't get it, man. You're not a part of the club.


----------



## Hello22

Barette said:


>


Alright, i thought i was missing out on life, obviously i wasn't missing much


----------



## PickleNose

Should I know this person?


----------



## diamondheart89

She's cute and squidgy :yes


----------



## mysterioussoul

I was starting to crush on her before but now I don't.

She's really witty and fun though. A part of me want to be like her.


----------



## probably offline

Do not care one way or the other [√]


----------



## Owl-99

I liked her in 'winter's bone'. Apart from that she's okay.


----------



## Meli24R

I haven't seen Silver Linings Playbook yet, but I'm probably gonna see it soon. She was great in the other roles I've seen her in. I love her personality too..she's so funny and down to earth in interviews.


----------



## typemismatch

Never heard of her. I like it when I've never heard of people that are supposedly famous. She just looks like another actress that will be around for 5 minutes until another young blonde comes along and replaces her, sad as that may be.


----------



## tlgibson97

I didn't even recognize her in X-men. I saw her listed on the cast later on and had to look to see which character she played. I guess I didn't know who she was back then.


----------



## Charmander

She's alright. Kind of annoys me that everyone seems to be talking about her as if she's the most amazing and prettiest actress of all time though.  (Not talking about this thread by the way, just the things I see on Youtube and Tumblr). I did like her in x-men though. I think I prefer it when she's not a leading role.


----------



## Mlochail

Don't know her. Don't really care.


----------



## mardymoo

She's so cool, I wanna be her. LOVED the hunger games.


----------



## Gloomlight

I voted for "be on her", although I wouldn't mind being her either. She seems really down-to-earth and fun. I don't often crush on movie stars but she's an exception. :b


----------



## MiMiK

have a huge crush on katniss


----------



## Monotony

PickleNose said:


> Should I know this person?


:ditto


----------



## Soilwork

She's decent looking but not nearly as pretty as people are making her out to be. The only film I've seen her in is The Hunger Games.


----------



## mezzoforte

She is very attractive.

I voted "Be on her".


----------



## Just Lurking

She is unremarkable.


----------



## HollowPrince

Ever since i saw Silver Linings Playbook, I'm not a fan of her. She was ok in another 3-4 movies (which were crappy actually), but here...ugh, i don't know why, but i couldn't stand her. I thought the movie was good, but i think it would be better with a different actress. Like, the one from AHS, Lizzie, or so many other - imo better actresses.


----------



## Freiheit

I think she's okay looking. I haven't seen any movie she was in so I can't really say anything else.


----------



## theseventhkey

She's okay. I think her acting talent is better than her looks, she's attractive but not to point if I seen her I would want to rip her clothes off. Now, Jennifer Connelly, oh yeah, I would want to be "on her".


----------



## ACCV93

She's quite pretty, and she seems like a pretty chill person. I honestly think she'd be great to have a convo with. I've only seen her in the hunger games though.


----------



## Barette

Elad said:


> Shes my favourite female actor right now, actually just finished watching house at the end of the street. Seems down to earth and just.. everything.
> 
> also I want to **** her senseless. srs. the things I would do. she had a little extra cushion in this movie, and it makes me want to do her even more.
> 
> this post will probably get deleted by me later because its creepy af and I don't ever find actresses this attractive but right now I want to impregnate her.
> 
> would never pull out/100


I fully endorse this comment.


----------



## Barette

Surprised that there's a few haterz. It's okay though, not everyone is cool enough to recognize her awesomeness. What can you do?


----------



## T-Bone

Barette said:


> Surprised that there's a few haterz. It's okay though, not everyone is cool enough to recognize her awesomeness. What can you do?


Why is she so awesome? You like how she does her makeup or something? You just think she's hot? Has she had an important impact on society? More women seem to be putting other celebrity women on a pedestal for apparently no reason, and making role models out of them. I don't understand this, and find it a bit odd.:sus


----------



## Puppet Master

Indifferent not attracted to her and hated the only movie I've seen of hers which was the Hunger Games.


----------



## creasy

She was pretty good in Winter's Bone, that's the only thing I've seen her in. Obviously she has an attractive face, but it's too generic for me. I don't remember what her body looks like. Post a pic of her *** if you don't mind.


----------



## diamondheart89

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Why is she so awesome? You like how she does her makeup or something? You just think she's hot? Has she had an important impact on society? More women seem to be putting other celebrity women on a pedestal for apparently no reason, and making role models out of them. I don't understand this, and find it a bit odd.:sus


She has a great personality and is quirky. I know it's hard for you to comprehend.


----------



## AussiePea

You're quite a bitter human being, aren't you.


----------



## SilentLyric

Famous said:


> horrywood


bahahaha


----------



## Brasilia

She would make one sexy President of the United States. Can we vote her for President of the United States?


----------



## Monotony

Brasilia said:


> She would make one sexy President of the United States. Can we vote her for President of the United States?


The average *****rywood actor or actress could still probably run a country better then the current U.S government.


----------



## theseventhkey

diamondheart89 said:


> She has a great personality and is quirky. I know it's hard for you to comprehend.


You hung out with her at the beach or something huh? How do you know good her personality is? She's doing what you have to do to get people interested in her films. If you think this from "watching" a few interviews how can you deduce this?


----------



## diamondheart89

theseventhkey said:


> You hung out with her at the beach or something huh? How do you know good her personality is? She's doing what you have to do to get people interested in her films. If you think this from "watching" a few interviews how can you deduce this?


That is a terrible place to put quotation marks. Makes no sense. Personality refers to how people come across. That is the basis on which people perceive public figures. The idea that because she's an actress, she can't have a real personality in interviews is inane. Interviewing people has long been a platform for them to show their point of view. Of course it's not 100% accurate but what perception isn't colored by bias or hasn't been adjusted to be more acceptable for an audience. Even regular people act different in public.


----------



## 0589471

She's beautiful, and has a cute personality. I don't see a reason to dislike her really.


----------



## theseventhkey

diamondheart89 said:


> That is a terrible place to put quotation marks. Makes no sense. Personality refers to how people come across. That is the basis on which people perceive public figures. The idea that because she's an actress, she can't have a real personality in interviews is inane. Interviewing people has long been a platform for them to show their point of view. Of course it's not 100% accurate but what perception isn't colored by bias or hasn't been adjusted to be more acceptable for an audience. *Even regular people act different in public*.


Exactly. Now if you had wrote she "seems" like she has a great personality then I probably would not have responded to your post. The way you put it, you made it seem like you knew her "behind closed doors".

I don't claim to know someone's personality or what they are like until, I'm face to face without camera's being around, that's where you would see their true character.


----------



## diamondheart89

theseventhkey said:


> Exactly. Now if you had wrote she "seems" like she has a great personality then I probably would not have responded to your post. The way you put it, you made it seem like you knew her "behind closed doors".
> 
> I don't claim to know someone's personality or what they are like until, I'm face to face without camera's being around, that's where you would see their true character.


Are you seriously picking an argument about word choice on a thread created just for ****s and giggles?  :um

Grind your axe in S&C please.

I love her personality.  
Love it.


----------



## fonz

I don't find her that hot so

Be her


----------



## theseventhkey

diamondheart89 said:


> Are you seriously picking an argument about word choice on a thread created just for ****s and giggles?  :um
> 
> Grind your axe in S&C please.
> 
> I love her personality.
> Love it.


lol, stop being so defensive. I know you love her personality, you've "known" her for years, you know her better than she knows herself and yourself.


----------



## Brasilia

btw where's the option for kate upton?

*waits for drama to unfold*


----------



## IcedOver

I've only watched her in "The Hunger Games" and a few interviews, but she's very hot and appealing (although not a patch on Sara Fletcher or even Katheryn Winnick). She looks way better with brown hair or the sort-of golden color she has now than she does with the straw blonde hair she's had in some movies. I understand that her natural hair color is blonde, though.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't even know who she is. :stu


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Lol if thats beautiful then...:um
Lol wtf ,each his own though
Dont know her though


----------



## meganmila

She's gonna be on Conan tonight. If the OP cares.


----------



## estse

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even know who she is. :stu


Me neither?


----------



## farfegnugen

Kind of a remarkable start to her career. Hopefully, she can handle the success without going off the deep end like a lot of young actresses seem to do.


----------



## arnie

I would respect her and treat her like a classy lady. :yes


----------



## Barette

She's always hilarious in interviews and has an awesome personality, and she seems super grounded and down to Earth. Not to mention gorgeous and with an awesome body and a wealth of talent, all at the same time. And I don't know how a person can fake being hilarious, you can't fake funny.



Brasilia said:


> btw where's the option for kate upton?
> 
> *waits for drama to unfold*


NEVER in my thread. EVER. Kate Upton is banned from my thread! Everyone better know that!



meganmila said:


> She's gonna be on Conan tonight. If the OP cares.


Oh yay! I have to record that. I still need to see her on SNL.


----------



## meganmila

tbyrfan said:


> Don't know much about her at all. * Nice body though.* :stu


:yes


----------



## John316C

not bad .. i guess


----------



## diamondheart89

theseventhkey said:


> lol, stop being so defensive. I know you love her personality, you've "known" her for years, you know her better than she knows herself and yourself.


You know what, I'm just going to roll my eyes at you because you're starting to annoy me and your aversion to making any sense is a dead end for any discussion. :roll


----------



## Nekomata

Be and be on her, or either, or both. Yum ;-; so yeah, I like her~ xD


----------



## Barette

There's a deficit of gifs in here, and this is to help make the decision of the voting booth, for those stuck


----------



## Evo1114

I want to be with her. Long-term relationship style if she'd be down for that. If not, then I'll just settle for being on her for a bit.


----------



## theseventhkey

diamondheart89 said:


> You know what, I'm just going to roll my eyes at you because you're starting to annoy me and your aversion to making any sense is a dead end for any discussion. :roll


Look woman, I just agreed she had the greatest personality and you try and insult me, see this is the b.s I'm talking about. :roll


----------



## Still Waters

She's pretty,but beautiful? Nah,I don't see it.


----------



## diamondheart89

theseventhkey said:


> Look woman, I just agreed she had the greatest personality and you try and insult me, see this is the b.s I'm talking about. :roll


:roll

we will both be dizzy before this is over.


----------



## flamingwind

I had to google who that was, and I just find her average


----------



## catcharay

Well there is a feature of her in what I was browsing for interested folks:

http://www.beautyheaven.com.au/celebrity/celebrity-fashion/getting-to-know-jennifer-lawrence-9107

She's obviously attractive but not special. This reminds me of my h/s obsession with Mandy Moore, her skin, makeup, short hair cut at the time.

I think my new icon is Rooney Mara (The girl with the dragon tattoo) ..she's cool:


----------



## Barette

I like Rooney Mara, she says she's anti-social. 

Jennifer Lawrence is still god's balls though.


----------



## Zeppelin

Never heard of her before.


----------



## theseventhkey

diamondheart89 said:


> :roll
> 
> we will both be dizzy before this is over.


:roll you first. Just quit. Tell that little "voice" in your head to shut the hell up, will ya.


----------



## scooby

Barette said:


> There's a deficit of gifs in here, and this is to help make the decision of the voting booth, for those stuck


These gifs make her seem super annoying to me, especially the bottom 3.


----------



## MiMiK

scooby said:


> These gifs make her seem super annoying to me, especially the bottom 3.


the word you're looking for sir is quirky.


----------



## Barette

scooby said:


> These gifs make her seem super annoying to me, especially the bottom 3.


----------



## scooby

I was expecting this gif response, I guess that one is more suitable.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Judging from what I've read about her, and what she says (from her being quoted), she tries to pull that subtle attention ***** nonsense, where she tries to falsely downplay herself as a means of gaining more attention from people. Which is in itself, more annoying than someone blatantly being an attention where. Y'know the "don't pay attention to me", knowing full well that'll get her the more attention she apparently desires.

I'm kind of wording this weird, but this is just the surface impression I get from her.

Aside from that, I don't get any much of a vibe other than "from where did she suddenly blow up from?". I swear, I had never heard of her a few months ago, and now apparently she's the most famous under-25er in Hollywood.


----------



## AngelClare

omg, I'm so in love with her. She is just so radiantly beautiful. I saw an interview with her and that director dude Russo.

I chose, "SWF the **** out of her" but I though it meant something else entirely :blush


----------



## Paramecium

I've never thought about her but she seems annoying to me :no


----------



## estse

All those gifs do nothing for me.


----------



## Elleire

Warm 'n' tingly. :b


----------



## diamondheart89

theseventhkey said:


> :roll you first. Just quit. Tell that little "voice" in your head to shut the hell up, will ya.


:roll


----------



## theseventhkey

diamondheart89 said:


> :roll


----------



## InTheEvening

Never heard of her


----------



## Charmander

scooby said:


> These gifs make her seem super annoying to me, especially the bottom 3.


^ This.


----------



## DesertStar91

I think she's a very beautiful, extremely talented actress. She deserves an Oscar. She's been awesome in every movie I see her in. I don't wish I was her though, even though she's cool. I am fine with who I am.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Barette

Oh my GAH I have to see that.


----------



## monotonous

i didn't even know who she was until i read she got breast cancer or something that her breasts are not symmetrical.. then i got remembered oh that chick is jennifer.. i mean she's not that hot that i would look up her name but i'd definitely be on her all night :yes


----------



## Revenwyn

Who?


----------



## minimized

I'd treat her to a nice steak dinner.


----------



## Implicate

I've never even heard the name until I saw this thread... :\


----------



## Barette

I'm glad to educate some of the masses towards who Jennifer Lawrence is.

One more gif for the road.


----------



## Brasilia

^ I wonder why someone would make such a gif????????

................................


----------



## Paragon

Yeahhh she's pretty awesome. Her and Emma Stone are my female actresses of choice right now 

She's a good actress.. and.. you know. Not bad to look at


----------



## Barette

She won the Oscar! Yeah girl!

I even liked that she fell going up the stairs, she's so goddamn endearing.


----------



## scarpia




----------



## IcedOver

At one of the other awards shows, her dress came apart as she was walking to the stage. As she was walking up the other day she fell on the stairs. She seems like a pretty cool girl, though. Check out this clip of her with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## ShadyGFX

minimized said:


> I'd treat her to a nice steak dinner.


I'd treat her to my steak, after dinner.

(lmao, sorry.)


----------



## ACCV93

She's awesome actually. After seeing her at the oscars and everything, idn, she seems so down to earth and real.


----------



## arnie




----------



## kast

Is she the one from Hunger Games? She looks really different now.










Is there a middle-ground between wanting to be on her and hating her?  From memory she was kind of cute in the movie, but now she's not. :stu


----------



## kast

arnie said:


>


Everyone else's face in this gif makes me feel uncomfortable lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I don't know much about her, other than she was good in the Hunger Games.


----------



## sansd

I had not heard of her until I started seeing a bunch of facebook posts about how awesome she was after the Oscars (?), so I don't care, but it's kind of irritating to so frequently see references to someone I don't otherwise know anything about.


----------



## catcharay

I guess this thread is still going strong lol She actually seems personable and down to earth, judging from when she got star struck by Jack Nicholson at the Academy Awards.


----------



## chaosherz

She is so awesome, I love her! She is one of the few actresses I like. She really is every guy's dream girl: Down to earth, sweet, fun, funny and yes HOT! I'm happy that she won the Oscar, although I loved her more as Katniss in the Hunger Games.


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Barette

L-to the-O-to the-L. That is hilarious, haha.


----------



## Barette

Also, geyz, there's rumors that she's a lesbian, or doesn't swing all in one way. That gives me a .0001% chance now. Thank you, Santa.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I'm ambivalent and apathetic - the poll seems too black and white.


----------



## Barette

avoidobot3000 said:


> I'm ambivalent and apathetic - the poll seems too black and white.


You're either with us, or against us.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Barette said:


> You're either with us, or against us.


But -- but I want to be like the Switzerland of liking/not liking Jennifer Lawrence. (Neutral)


----------



## HustleRose

I voted be her, but really I want her to be my best friend.... forever.


----------



## Barette

HustleRose said:


> I voted be her, but really I want her to be my best friend.... forever.


Me too. I want to simultaneously be her, be on her, and be her BFF.



avoidobot3000 said:


> But -- but I want to be like the Switzerland of liking/not liking Jennifer Lawrence. (Neutral)


Nein!


----------



## arnie

Barette said:


> Also, geyz, there's rumors that she's a lesbian, or doesn't swing all in one way. That gives me a .0001% chance now. Thank you, Santa.


No risk of impregnation.


----------



## JamesM2

No idea who she is.


----------



## regimes

i. LOVE. JL.

she's refreshing and genuine and hilarious. i can relate to her.

she has her flaws, but i love her.


----------



## Vuldoc

I don't know anything about her aside from what she looks like and that she's famous for that one movie.


----------



## Barette

May this thread never die!


----------



## Classified

She has that personality that makes her fun to be around.

She has sex appeal, but doesn't flaunt it in an obvious way. I would still be on her if she was up for it.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Who's that?


----------



## extremly

aww I voted thinking you where talking about Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Barette

^I want her boobies as my boobies.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Barette said:


> ^I want her boobies as my boobies.


I want her boobies.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

If I had the choice to be an actress I would rather be Natalie Portman, Liv Tyler or Anne Hathaway.


----------



## bradwilliams

I like jennifer and x man, cool: http://www.likegossip.com/new-member-of-x-menjennifer-lawrences-full-mystique-makeup/


----------

